# Lookin For a killer



## JackDempsyKeeper (Dec 28, 2005)

Hey guys i got 3 red bellys right now and im getting a new tank on thursday, a 87 gallon tank. Im lookin for a real bad ass i can put in there, something very aggresive. The most aggresive i can get in a tank that size. I think u get my point lol.

Thanks, Don.


----------



## Ryan_Welch (Jan 27, 2006)

I got a Red devil and he rocks  !!! Very aggressive too  !!


----------



## werdna (Mar 15, 2005)

hey dude guppies r always the way to go :laugh:


----------



## lippy (Jan 6, 2006)

Guppies are very aggressive haha. Some have been known to eat Fish Flakes.


----------



## seven11junkey (Sep 9, 2005)

Fahaka Puffer mabe i dont think 87g is big enuff for life tho (what demensions is it?)


----------



## Powder (Nov 24, 2004)

you could get a pike cichlid not for life prolly but for a good bit 
mione is pretty mean 
gets feeders as soon as the hit the water 
of course an oscar is kinda mean 
or get some sabre tooth tetras but you will need a bigger tank eventually but i ahve head many had problems at the 10-12 inch mark they seem to die off around that size in the home aquarium 
but they are def badasses 
of you could get some mollys i heard they are nasty little buggers 
lol


----------



## Clown_Loach_King (Aug 28, 2004)

Fahaka puffer would be good or maybe a flowerhorn. I have a fh and I can't put anything in with him, including a pleco, right now and he is only 3".


----------



## bob351 (Oct 23, 2005)

vampire tetra thy get big and have huge teeth


----------



## Kohan Bros. (Aug 24, 2004)

i wouldnt recomend a fahaka they grow way to large for 8tg tank.

u could do maybe a pack of wolf fish for quite awhile, maybe a few birchirs

if u like cichlids u could get a pair of jags, motas, fh for a couple of years before they outgrow.

btw mollies are bad asses i know from a hard lesson learned, but not as big of bad asses of jags


----------



## bob351 (Oct 23, 2005)

gold fish from what i hear they eat enything that fits in there mouth :laugh:


----------



## TheAntiEggroll (Jan 23, 2006)

Kohan Bros. said:


> i wouldnt recomend a fahaka they grow way to large for 8tg tank.
> 
> u could do maybe a pack of wolf fish for quite awhile, maybe a few birchirs
> 
> ...


Explain this pack of Wolf Fish to me... and can you get them with the Bichirs?


----------



## Devon Amazon (Apr 3, 2005)

Hemibagrus wyckii......crystal eyed catfish.
Super aggressive!
get to 28" so you would have to rehome him or get him a bigger tank sooner or later but they dont get much more aggressive than that!


----------



## NotoriousSway (Jan 21, 2006)

there are some super agressive catfish from the amazon. I saw them on a BBC documentary called amazon abyss. they were going crazy and eating a fish from the inside out. I have seen them for sale on aquabid.


----------



## furious piranha (Mar 22, 2005)

get an oscar...you will like it


----------



## bob351 (Oct 23, 2005)

arowana if u are gunna upgrtade


----------



## B. Rodgers (Jan 20, 2005)

Hoplias Malabaricus!


----------



## The Predator (Sep 28, 2005)

jaguar cichlid, trimac, and RD are 3 agressive fish that may be suitable. Dovii and umbee are the most badass cichlids there are.


----------



## B. Rodgers (Jan 20, 2005)

I'd go with either an Altuvei or an Irritan!


----------



## Polypterus (May 4, 2003)

NotoriousSway said:


> there are some super agressive catfish from the amazon. I saw them on a BBC documentary called amazon abyss. they were going crazy and eating a fish from the inside out. I have seen them for sale on aquabid.


Cetopsids are evil fish indeed but require alot of specialized care. they really suck as an aquarium fish unless you are really interested in working with them and providing for them. Community tanks are just out of the question with these fish.


----------



## quickdeath (Jan 15, 2006)

I'm a total bad-ass! 
I was an Army Ranger, Special Forces Psy. Opps. guy for 6 years.. jacked tons of folks in Iraq, Afghanistan, Korea, Somalia, N. Africa, etc.. I am Air Born, Air Assault, Halo, Pathfinder, Forrest Recon, and Sniper Qualified! I'm 6'1 but would fit in say..... a 150 gallon tank. I will eat any and all red meat you throw in the tank A.S.A.P. and I can down a beer in under 6 seconds!

.. yep, I'm your answer!

you can find me on E-Bay under BAD MO-FO for less..

(a true tank buster)


----------



## The Predator (Sep 28, 2005)

quickdeath said:


> I'm a total bad-ass!
> I was an Army Ranger, Special Forces Psy. Opps. guy for 6 years.. jacked tons of folks in Iraq, Afghanistan, Korea, Somalia, N. Africa, etc.. I am Air Born, Air Assault, Halo, Pathfinder, Forrest Recon, and Sniper Qualified! I'm 6'1 but would fit in say..... a 150 gallon tank. I will eat any and all red meat you throw in the tank A.S.A.P. and I can down a beer in under 6 seconds!
> 
> .. yep, I'm your answer!
> ...


----------



## Ex0dus (Jun 29, 2005)

forrest recon???

PLease explain this one?

Did, perhaps, you mean FORCE recon?


----------



## quickdeath (Jan 15, 2006)

nope..







I meant what I typed,(minus an r..oops) Forest Recon!
As a Ranger you go through a 3 phase trainning program, SWAMP, DESERT, and MOUNTAIN! Forest recon is an extensive and exact outdoor trainning school that is offered to special forces units, Rangers particularly in addition to these three phases when your M.O.S. is ideal for such warrant. 
The comment was a joke.. but if you would like to be educated on my military background I would be more than happy to shed light on my less than sunshine and lollipop trainning.


----------



## The Predator (Sep 28, 2005)

but seriously BIG cichlids are the best killers out there


----------

